# Hubcentric rings ...



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

Guys, looking to get hubcentric rings for my wheels. The guy who sold me the wheels is nowhere to be found. And the local shops can't get them early enough.

Anybody know an online shop where I can get the rings, for an '02 Sentra with Konig Holes...?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Tire rack has them but I think they only come with a new purchase but who knows?


----------

